# best reliable recipe for beginners and other questions



## knuckledragger (Jun 6, 2007)

We are starting to raise goats soon, and we will be wanting to try making soap, so I have a few questions:


How difficult is it to make good soap? You see some stuff on the internet that makes it seem like a real trial and error deal. I was hoping it was a matter of just faithfully following a recipe to get a favorable result.
Anyone willing to share the ideal goats milk soap recipe for a beginner?
Is it cost effective? Is it a ton more expensive than buying soap at the store?
I would like to get my kids involved, but working with the lye scares me a little bit. Do any of you use your kids in the process, and if so, what safety measures are in place?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I would never include kids in making cold process soap as the process includes using caustic lye. If you want to include your kids, why not try some melt & pour base?

Here are some links that I recommend. 

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking.html

http://www.millersoap.com/index.html

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR6ttCSrLJI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP7mvbAdYWc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## stormrider27 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the links I am about to get into soap making and these will come in useful. 

Storm


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

IMO you are best to start with a formula using water first, even before attempting to use your goat milk. Learn the basic process first, then graduate into the other versions.

I would keep any children as far away from your soapmaking experiments as possible. You're working with a very caustic substance, that can burn, blind or kill you if ingested. Like linn suggested, if you want the kids involved, do Melt & Pour.

I hate to rain on your parade, but I've seen a lot of stuff happen in the 11 years since I started my soap making biz. The worst one was when a soapmakers husband drank cooled lye out of the pitcher, thinking it was water....this man ended up dying. No urban myth! Keep the kids away from the lye!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

And the one just a few years ago where the toddler pulled a pitcher of lye water off the counter onto himself. Thankfully, he had no permanent damage.

When my children were younger, I'd only make soap after they were in bed.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I allowed my niece to help me make soap one year, I think she was about 8 years old.
Of course this was after I'd been making soap for years and it was only a one pound batch. She picked out the color, scent and additives, helped prep the molds and used the stick blender to trace. I did everything else.

This is the site that helped get me going... http://millersoap.com


----------

